# Poorly eye



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted's got a gunky eye

I had to bathe it this morning as there was nasty, yucky stuff around it.
He also seems to have got a couple of pimple type things on his lower lid..
I was going to see how it goes overthe next day and then take him to the vet's if it doesn't show signs of improvement, but was interested to know if anyone else's 'poo' has had this..


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww poor Ted, I hope his eye is better soon. The only eye related thing I've had with Bertie is once after he was groomed he got a poorly eye and we think maybe a hair had got in it or it got scratched in some way. We did take him to the vets and they gave us some eyedrops but it was near on impossible to put them in (Bertie's such a wriggle bum!) so we just bathed it in warm salt water in the end and he was right as rain after a day or two. I think a trip to the vets if it's no better in a day or two is a good idea.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

He has as you say probably got/poked himself in the eye with a rogue blade of grass or something
I'll keep the bathing up for a day or so and see ( no pun intended) how he goes.
Although as you say, Ted, like Bertie; is a terrible wriggle bum


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It might seem like a rather strange question but do the pimples look a bit like cauliflower? 

Saffi has a couple of sores like this on her gum inside her mouth. The vet told us it is canine viral papillomas - it's not serious. Having Googled it it can sometimes occur in the eyelids... worth checking out.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Turi said:


> It might seem like a rather strange question but do the pimples look a bit like cauliflower?
> 
> Saffi has a couple of sores like this on her gum inside her mouth. The vet told us it is canine viral papillomas - it's not serious. Having Googled it it can sometimes occur in the eyelids... worth checking out.


Hi Turi

No I don't think they look like cauliflowers....its like a couple of tiny pimples, when I first saw it yesteday I thought he had little bits of sleep on his eyelid.
So, the plot thickens - just have to watch him and take him to the vets if its not better soon.

Jos x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Be careful, I took Bonnie in to the vets as she had a slightly weepy eye and it turned out she had pierced her cornea on a thorn and needed an emergency operation to save her sight. It was a very scary moment and she showed very little symptoms or discomfort. If I had waited any longer I could have been too late.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I took Ted to the vets this morning...she put dye in his eye and its fine, its seems to have contained itself to his lower eyelid. The vet seems to think that its either an ingrowing eyelash, or a blocked tear duct
So Ted has antibiotics and we have to go back next Thursday - or sooner if it gets worse.
I don't know these 'poos'


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick and Ted's eye will be back to normal soon


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick and Ted's eye will be back to normal soon


Yes - thank you, I hope so too he has such beautiful eyes...
As do they all


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Get better soon Ted x


----------

